# Story Behind Your Avatar?



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

This may have been asked before but I'm curious.

*What is the story behind your Avatar (or small picture under your Name)?*

Mine is my families Irish coat of arms (family crest). It means a lot to me and I have it tattooed on my upper arm.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

every picture i tried to make my avetar wouldn't work b/c "the file was too big" so i was forced to pick homer simpson.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

One night i was out on the beach smoking my cigar and my GF snapped a picture of me in my panama hat. Its history form there


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

USN Blue Angels!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Gotta love the tigers.... with a little bit of Southern pride tied in..


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

It's my web site.....

sorry, nothin creative...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

RIP


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

just a Pic I found on the Internet.:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ever since I joined this forum, I've lived in the chat room. Another chat bum, named Savvy shared the same first name as me. Since every regular in the chat room knows eachother on a first name basis. They separated us into Jordan #1 and Jordan #2. This quickly led to the Austin Powers joke of Number Two and Dr. Evil being the #1.

Savvy is Dr. Evil, and I'm Number Two


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

When I first joined I was.. well a prolific poster. After a while folks started to comment that I didn't even take time to well you know.

My original avatar I found somewhere.. it was the moonheaded guy smoking a cigar.

Had EEF make me an avatar incorporating the old moonhead with .. the presumed activity. Hard to tell from the small avatar but that is Club Stogie on the monitor. :ss


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

I love to study history and Winston Churchill was a geat leader. He was also a cigar smoker so I thought it'd be the perfect avatar for me. Changing it soon though.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Scimmia :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

mine is Ryu from streetfighter...


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

No story, it is just my lighter and some 45 rounds.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm a "pakrat" and a machinist so when I found this it just seemed right.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine is a pic of my favorite ashtray. It was my Dad's. I believe he got it on a trip to California in the 1920s. He was born in 1899.

I don't remember ever seeing my Dad smoke a cigar, tho. He smoked Winstons. I used to, also, but haven't had one in over 20 years. I always missed smoking, though, so I took to cigars instead.

The cigar is a Hemingway Short Story. I liked them when I first started smoking cigars, but haven't had one for quite a while.

I don't use this ashtray very often, because I am afraid of breaking it. Since I usually drink while I smoke, that's a distinct possibility.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I drive a delivery truck and my life seems to parallel the king of queens, my mother in law almost moved in with us!!!! And I'm also a chubby guy with a hot wife


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the Shield so I picked Vic Mackey as my avatar. Plus, I'm bald and don't smile much, so it kind of fits. :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I love Bleach


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I just liked the monkey! It kinda fools people too, I have been told that I am not what people expected when they finally met me.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

After about a year on Club Stogie i was getting tired of my original avatar so I threw a contest -

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103062

The current avatar was my fav! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Lifelong Tigers fan
:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> I just liked the monkey! It kinda fools people too, I have been told that I am not what people expected when they finally met me.


This man is lying! I can attest to his resemblance of the avatar :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> This man is lying! I can attest to his resemblance of the avatar :ss


Only after herfing at the MGM, you get to smoke whatever everyone else is smoking!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Only after herfing at the MGM, you get to smoke whatever everyone else is smoking!!


:r Isnt that the truth. The ultimate communal smoke.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine's just a friends car. A Shelby 500. He's since sold it, but I've got a new 08 Charger that'll soon be taking it's place.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

My avatar is one of my boys....Maximus. He's a Beagle/Pug mix, and I brought his mom as a young Beagle puppy with me to NC when I moved here. She's made her way over the Rainbow Bridge, but I see her every day in Max. His facial expressions, bark, and personality echo hers. He's my buddy.

Baby pic..









All grown up..


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought it went good with my member name. 

:ss


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Lifelong Tigers fan
> :tu


You got me beat - I'm only half a lifelong Tigers fan. I grew up near Indianapolis and didn't really have a team until I moved to Detroit in 1980. I moved to Colorado in 1988, but still like the Tigers best.

I'm bummed about Brandon Inge, though. He is my favorite player and now he has lost his regular 3rd base job.


----------



## swagstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I like to fly fish...trout is my fish of choice. The avatar is painting of a brown trout.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

my car...i love it


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Went to the Naval Academy

Go Navy!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I work there.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

emelbee said:


> You got me beat - I'm only half a lifelong Tigers fan. I grew up near Indianapolis and didn't really have a team until I moved to Detroit in 1980. I moved to Colorado in 1988, but still like the Tigers best.
> 
> I'm bummed about Brandon Inge, though. He is my favorite player and now he has lost his regular 3rd base job.


Probably the wrong thread for it, but good riddance. I, and many other fans were sympathetic to his situation and hopeful to support him in a utility role, but he's showing himself to be a huge baby.

Everyday the paper is full of Inge quotes about how much he hates catching and how depressed he is to not have a regular starting position. Waaaah wah wah, collect your $19.1 million (which is about 3 times what he deserves) and keep your mouth shut.

My favorite Inge quote was after he caught a Spring Training game was was complaining about how he felt like a ".200 hitter out there" because of the mental strain of catching. Newsflash, Brandon: you were a .200 hitter when you were playing 3b.

/rant over. :r Glad to have a fellow Tigers fan on the board.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

4thtry said:


> Fixed it finally haha.
> 
> it's badass, that's why


I can see the rifle.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Favorite Hip hop Group...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> I can see the rifle.


it was the wrong pic haha, my bad


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine is of my Crossfire humidor built to fit in the arm rest of my Crossfire, I use on long trips.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm silly.

MCS


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> I love Bleach


As do I. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

My av is a pic from the comic book ad where I got my brain.
It came in a jar. Every once in awhile it'd burp and make bubbles. 
I installed it myself. Next time I think I'll pay a professional to do it.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine is from a pic taken before a school spring trip on the land.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine's a picture of the RV6, aluminum 2 place homebuilt airplane I finished in 1995 after 5 1/2 years of work. 180 mph on a 150 hp Lycoming engine I rebuilt. I flew it for 475 hours and sold it in 1999 to help fund college educations for my 2 daughters.

WyoBob


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to do anything personal, so I thought this fit my name the best.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Right after I got divorced I took up Kung Fu to for stress relief. Got my black belt in 2000. Couple that with my love of Bruce Lee movies and you have the story for both my name and avatar. Stopped taking classes in 2001 because I almost destroyed my knee and back landing wrong when doing a jumping kick.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im from "Detroit" the PHA stands for Prince Hall and the 357 I cant tell


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Mine is from a pic taken before a school spring trip on the land.


Would the kiddies be considered Innuits?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

hotreds said:


> Would the kiddies be considered Innuits?


Without the s... Inuit (the people) is the plural form if Inuk (person) so yes sir, everyone in this picture are Inuit except for me


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

This is great because I have seen a lot of your avatars and wandered what the signifigance was. By the way I like how a lot of you are enlarging yours, so here is mine:


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Like many others, I'm a Tiger at heart (and soul)...Clemson Tiger that is. My blood runneth orange.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No story behind mine. And any bigger, it would be downright scary.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine is a caricature of my wife.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Mark THS does have the best Avatar bar none.....

What can I say about mine Go Hammer..


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Because I'm an old bastige... and a bit of a curmudgeon not that it's any of your dam business... 










:ss


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

Rahllin said:


> Gotta love the tigers.... with a little bit of Southern pride tied in..


That's the 2 Time BCS Nation Champion LSU Tigers. Geaux Tigers :tu

My avatar is my football team. Been a Dolphins fan since they came into existence.

Too bad Nick Satan has to be a part of the history of my both my college and pro teams.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome thread idea!

As for me, I'm a guitarist and my favorite guitar is *my Breedlove*. The "B" is actually the Breedlove logo, I just added a few letters... :tu


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Since joining CS I've had a couple of different avatars (I have a touch of the ADD), but my current and probaly final avatar basically was chosen as it's a pictoral representation of my name, which is a blend of my nic name "Ryno" and the fact that I'm a red head (what's left anyway).


----------



## uhhhson (Feb 20, 2008)

just a picture of me snowboarding


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

His name is Max (short for Maximus)
I'm his human.
He is the man.
Best dog ever.
End of story.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

It's my dog Rose


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

Mine shows the cover of the greatest album in rock history (Revolver) by the greatest group there will ever be (The Beatles).

-Chuck


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*My son goes to Auburn and the schools mascot is the tiger. The schools football cry is "WAR EAGLE." That is why I have the American Eagle as my av. BTW, the Eagle's name is "Tiger.":tu*


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

It is Stewie, because he is awesome.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

James Dean is my hero, straight up. He was essentialy the first teen heart throb. He lived life to the fullest, raced fast cars and wasn't affraid to improvise on screen without the directors knowledge.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a buddy of mine draw a ninja throwing cigars instead of throwing stars.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Rahllin said:


> Gotta love the tigers.... with a little bit of Southern pride tied in..


Alright, I'm a Die Hard Buckeye. Born, Raised and Alumni. At least we have cigars in common.:ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

wyork said:


> That's the 2 Time BCS Nation Champion LSU Tigers. Geaux Tigers :tu
> 
> My avatar is my football team. Been a Dolphins fan since they came into existence.
> 
> Too bad Nick Satan has to be a part of the history of my both my college and pro teams.


Wyork....See above post.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Alright, I'm a Die Hard Buckeye. Born, Raised and Alumni.


I'm terribly sorry. It must be really hard to get through life with that disability. You brave thing.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I was going to use Homer Simpson, but there are already a couple members using him so I figures the Pope yelling "Are You Ready To Rock" was as good as anything.


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm silly.
> 
> MCS


I wanna know the story behind that signature. MCS!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> I'm terribly sorry. It must be really hard to get through life with that disability. You brave thing.


Should have known that was coming from one of you people from that state up north.

North 'til you smell it and West 'til you step in it.

I can't even believe I'm talking to someone from up there.....wow the power of cigars.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Should have known that was coming from one of you people from that state up north.
> 
> North 'til you smell it and West 'til you step in it.
> 
> I can't even believe I'm talking to someone from up there.....wow the power of cigars.


I wont hold it against you for living in Ohio...it must be tough to grow up in the armpit of America


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> I wont hold it against you for living in Ohio...it must be tough to grow up in the armpit of America


It wasn't too bad. We didn't have to deal that whole incest epidemic like you guys did. 

Has anyone on here ever went to Appalachian State........I think u see where I'm goin with that MarkTHS

This could go on forever. THE GREATEST RIVALRY OF ALL TIME!!!!!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

My avatar is Walter from The Big Lebowski. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

rack04 said:


> My avatar is Walter from The Big Lebowski. One of my all time favorite movies.


Do you like me?

______Yes

______No

MCS


----------



## Patbo (Dec 10, 2007)

BamBam said:


> This may have been asked before but I'm curious.
> 
> *What is the story behind your Avatar (or small picture under your Name)?*
> 
> Mine is my families Irish coat of arms (family crest). It means a lot to me and I have it tattooed on my upper arm.


:tpd: Hey that is cool, I have my family crest tattoo on my upper arm and am Irish too (McCauley). We copied it from a card brought back from Ireland by my grandfather at the end of WW1.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Patbo said:


> :tpd: Hey that is cool, I have my family crest tattoo on my upper arm and am Irish too (McCauley). We copied it from a card brought back from Ireland by my grandfather at the end of WW1.


Gotta be proud of the Irish heritage. Under my crest I got the Irish Gaelic word for honor tattoed, about a year after the crest was put on.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

<---- I hear this guy can swing it a little.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

My computer is a 24" iMac, hence the big mac avatar. :ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> My computer is a 24" iMac, hence the big mac avatar. :ss


Well now I'm just hungry.:rQuick side note what does ROFL r)mean?


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is a painting called "Thanaton III" by an absolutely amazing artist named Paul Laffoley.


----------



## Patbo (Dec 10, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Gotta be proud of the Irish heritage. Under my crest I got the Irish Gaelic word for honor tattoed, about a year after the crest was put on.


Mine has my name in Gaelic on the top and a ribbon on the bottom with the Anglicanized version we use. Interestingly, it is the only tattoo I have.

Proud to be Irish but don't admit my family is from Ohio


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Patbo said:


> Mine has my name in Gaelic on the top and a ribbon on the bottom with the Anglicanized version we use. Interestingly, it is the only tattoo I have.
> 
> Proud to be Irish but don't admit my family is from Ohio


My family came from the hills of Appalachia in by God West Virginia. I recently found out that was where a lot of Scots Irish Immigrants settled when they came over in I believe the 1700's. Although I was born in the "Heart of it All", Ohio.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

As I was reading this thread and thinking about what I would say when I posted I realized that this thread will be very confusing if and when those that have posted decide to change their avatar. 

My avatar has always been the flower of the Nicotiana Tobacum plant, the plant that brings us all together. Over time I have changed the flower, once I had a bee on the flower but always the flower. 

​
-Richard


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My favorite scotch The Balvenie


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well after 8 years in the Marine Corps in 1983 I became a Cowhand,
I'm still a cowboy at heart and have been a custom saddle and gun leather maker for 20 years now.
That's a picture of my OLD Saddle.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I've always been a huge Bloom County fan. So I tried to find a pic of Bill the Cat smoking a cigar. No such luck--Bill only smokes cigartetes.. So I found a cat with a cigar:tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

She is delightful. It's Jessica Alba. Do I need to say more?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I light fires


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Currently... its a Tobacco Beetle... due to my recent thread and some of the funny responses I have gotten. :tu

2. Me in a Tux... one I had *EEF* do for me from a cruise pic

3. Me in the Red Hurricanes Polo Shirt... done by my dear old friend *BudPrince* from memory that my wife says is "spot on." :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Well now I'm just hungry.:rQuick side note what does ROFL r)mean?


*Rolling On (The) Floor Laughing*


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine represents the sound AUM.

According to Hindu philosophy, the letter A represents creation, when all existence issued forth from Brahma's golden nucleus; the letter U refers to Vishnu the god of the middle who preserves this world by balancing Brahma on a lotus above himself, and the letter M symbolizes the final part of the cycle of existence, when Vishnu falls asleep and Shiva has to breathe in so that all existing things have to disintegrate and are reduced to their essence to him. More broadly, Aum is said to be the primordial sound that was present at the creation of the universe. It is said to be the original sound that contains all other sounds, all words, all languages and all mantras.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have any relatives in Maryland? Bowie Md to be specific.



Patbo said:


> :tpd: Hey that is cool, I have my family crest tattoo on my upper arm and am Irish too (McCauley). We copied it from a card brought back from Ireland by my grandfather at the end of WW1.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Story is too long to tell, but there is a trance 'group' called Drunken Munkey. I started using that as a name. After awhile I didn't like the drunken reference and made it Mad Munkey which is now Munkey. The avatar was originally orange and purple (and probably will be again), for now, it's black and red. I have the same monkey face tattooed graffiti style on my calf below a graffiti tattoo of the word Munkey. A lot of my friends call me munkey and it's part of me.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Eagle Scout in the Boy Scouts of America, and Pure American Pride.

Matt


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine is the logo from the Rockford Icehog's Hockey team in the AHL, modified to read a "3" instead of an "S" by member CigmaChi. I actually had the user name icehog3 on a hockey forum before the Icehogs came into existence, so I believe they owe me royalties. 

The name signifies hockey (ice), Harleys (hog), and my hockey number (3).


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

It is what I do to pay the bills.

T


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

It's... er... Harpo.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Do you like me?
> 
> ______Yes
> 
> ...


Where is the option for maybe? As far as my avatar, once a Marine, always a Marine although during football season there is liable to be a Patriots logo there.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Former Canadian prime minister Pierre Trudeau singing Christmas carols with Fidel in Cuba to young children... Can you feel the love?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mhailey said:


> Eagle Scout in the Boy Scouts of America, and Pure American Pride.
> 
> Matt


One of my best friends is an Eagle Scout. I love to go hiking and camping with him, very knowledgable.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Jimmy Buffett's album cover Living & Dying in 3/4 Time. It's not my favorite album by him, but had his first hit, Come Monday, and I like the boat. It's named "Good Luck".


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

My original avatar was of my belts. I have since retired it for my current avatar.

Here's the story behind my Current avatar!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39383

A couple of the Best Brothers got together and thought/made it!!!!!

It will stay until I am banned!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Here's the story behind my avatar!!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39383
> 
> ...


which could be any day :r j/k brother lol

As for mine, it is a caraciture done of me from a picture while I was in Jamaica by our own cartoon book writer Ethan (Eef)


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

BamBam said:


> One of my best friends is an Eagle Scout. I love to go hiking and camping with him, very knowledgable.


that tends to be some of the things we love :tu. do you typically go car camping or backpacking? For me, and when I was sans kids and wife, I loved to go backpacking, for up to a week at a time, and with the rocky mountains in my backyard (basically), this is the perfect location to do it.

Matt


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

When I first joined Team Helix and started Folding I had just started using Simply 3D, a 3D modeling, rendering, and animation tool and I was attempting to create an avatar that resembled folding. While in the process I came up with what you see now and I really liked it so I stuck with it.

Here is the first animated graphic I created with the progam.









And here is the last one I did which is now in use on my home page at nozero.org.









They both look better on a dark background, but IF that can be done here, I could not figure out how to accomplish it.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mhailey said:


> that tends to be some of the things we love :tu. do you typically go car camping or backpacking? For me, and when I was sans kids and wife, I loved to go backpacking, for up to a week at a time, and with the rocky mountains in my backyard (basically), this is the perfect location to do it.
> 
> Matt


Definitely backpacking. You are fortunate to have the Rocky's in your back yard. Last place I went camping was the Wayne National Forest, it was beautiful. I enjoy National Parks because you can camp where ever you want, that's what I truly enjoy. Backpacking takes me back to a simpler time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I kinda liked that TV show. 

<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

RPB67 said:


> I kinda liked that TV show.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<


 Me too. Great show. FUHGEDABOWDIT.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Ash tray, probably made during WWII from a 155mm Howitzer brass shell casing dated 1942, a 1941 French coin and a 1940 Italian coin.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

DAL said:


> Ash tray, probably made during WWII from a 155mm Howitzer brass shell casing dated 1942, a 1941 French coin and a 1940 Italian coin.


Now that is truly awesome. I love history and now you've mixed two of my passions, cigars and history.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mhailey said:


> that tends to be some of the things we love :tu. do you typically go car camping or backpacking? For me, and when I was sans kids and wife, I loved to go backpacking, for up to a week at a time, and with the rocky mountains in my backyard (basically), this is the perfect location to do it.
> 
> Matt


You know speaking of my Eagle Scout buddy, he is the one who got me started on cigars. We were camping in the Wayne National Forest and he gave me a Machine Made King Edwards Cigarrillo. I had never smoked anything before and I liked it. He told me "If you like that you'll love a cigar". When I got home I went and bought a hand made cigar and the rest is history. What a slippery slope.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

My picture is from a bystander at the running of the bulls. The bull is about to take out a major piece of his action. It's a great shot and comes from a series titled "The Last Thing You'll Ever See." I'll send anyone who wants it the full size, or an email with more from the series. PM me if interested.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I am just a pedestrian, I am not good enough for some of you highly people...


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Just me out and about on my Yamaha FZ1.


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine is from a photo of a WarCraft (the original not World of Warcraft) Orc action figure (not a doll). 

I work in a distributed environment now and I use that as my MSN Chat icon. It kinda fits, Im always a little pissed off and green....


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> She is delightful. It's Jessica Alba. Do I need to say more?


No. Just don't ever change it.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine is my family's Irish coat of arms.Erin go braless:ss


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

My avatar is my favorite cigar - Padron Anniversary 1964. My profile pic is me with a brace of Steelhead trout. I thought about putting that as my avatar, but thought that as this is a cigar board...

You get the idea.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

My avatar is a pick with the image of guitarist and one of the founders of the Grateful Dead, Jerry Garcia's picking hand. I wasted most of the 80's chasing the Dead around the East Coast.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw the picture of Mean Darrel in the photoshop thread and thought it was high-larious.





P.s. one L FTW!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Mines just pretty dam cool. It doesn't hurt that I look down the barrel of gun all the time and play God in some sense. Or you could just picture a Marine decked out in green fatiques and face paint.... wait then you wouldn't be able to see me.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> just a Pic I found on the Internet.:tu


I was actually looking to find your "story." It is hard not to notice your avatar. Sorry you don't know these women better :ss

Mine is a photo of a bicycle that was hand-built for me in 1995. I had coveted the bike for at least 10 years before then.


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

It was my first truck, a 2001 ZQ8 S10 stepside. I wish I still had it, RIP or pieces for that matter.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Me being a New York Yankees fans, I decided that a picture of the Yankee Clipper was quite fitting...the other thing is it is an autographed picture of him that I have hanging on my wall...LETS GO YANKEES!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Cigarmark said:


> My avatar is a pick with the image of guitarist and one of the founders of the Grateful Dead, Jerry Garcia's picking hand. I wasted most of the 80's chasing the Dead around the East Coast.


You'll have to excuse my ignorance, I'm not a Dead fan. Did Jerry Garcia have a mssing middle finger?


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

Sopranos - Pauli is the man


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

BamBam said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, I'm not a Dead fan. Did Jerry Garcia have a mssing middle finger?


The "story" on that is that he cut it off to avoid being drafted. I don't know if that is fact or "legend." But, to answer your question, yes.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not only am I a cigar aficionado, but I am a wrestling aficionado as well.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I am a die hard Univ. of South Carolina Gamecocks sports fan. Some may say that to be a USC fan, you gotta be die hard.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

rockyr said:


> I am a die hard Univ. of South Carolina Gamecocks sports fan. Some may say that to be a USC fan, you gotta be die hard.


As much as I hate him, the old ball coach will do USC some good. My old roomie was a USC fan, and had a bumper sticker from the year that South Carolina played so kalifornia, and it said, "ain't no trojans big enough to hold our cocks"


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

For me my avatar is a showing of how much I like 80's hair-bands, that and Warrant 32 pennies was my first rock song I liked when I was 7.

Rock on and let the good times roll my botl's and sotl's.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> The "story" on that is that he cut it off to avoid being drafted. I don't know if that is fact or "legend." But, to answer your question, yes.


I once heard he lost it in woodshop or something similar. Still amazing how he could play.

I stand corrected, a quick search showed this: At four years old, Garcia lost his middle finger from his right hand when his older brother chopped it off with an axe while the boys were splitting wood. Garcia dropped out of high school in 1960 and enlisted in the Army. Garcia was still spending his hours at his leisure, picking up the acoustic guitar at this time. Garcia was discharged from the Army after accruing 2 court marshals and 8 AWOLs, so he headed back home and began to get into hootenennies around Stanford.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

BamBam said:


> One of my best friends is an Eagle Scout. I love to go hiking and camping with him, very knowledgable.


I'm glad to see you refer to him as "is an Eagle Scout". Once an Eagle, always an Eagle. Just like those Marines.

Class of 85


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

ive been living in Gotham City since i was 5.


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Come May, I will be a 2-time Auburn alum. I was raised an Auburn fan, go to school there(for another 2 months), and work at a B&M about 2 minutes from Jordan-Hare stadium.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

My buddies and I were on leave at a Mexican restaurant with 20 oz beers for $2. One of my buddies thought it was cool seeing me with a stogie and took a few pics on his phone. After the second one he puts the phone down, looks at me, and says, "Damnit, Nguyen, don't you ever friggin' smile?" "What are you talking about? This _is_ my happy face." That's changing with the new puppy though (thankfully for my darlin' Nadia). 

Happy face


Was going to use this as my avatar, but I like the look of the blazer.


----------



## alfbacca (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is the cover of one of my favorite albums of all time, Mezzanine by Massive Attack.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Picture of my dog Brewster.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> I once heard he lost it in woodshop or something similar. Still amazing how he could play.
> 
> I stand corrected, a quick search showed this: At four years old, Garcia lost his middle finger from his right hand when his older brother chopped it off with an axe while the boys were splitting wood. Garcia dropped out of high school in 1960 and enlisted in the Army. Garcia was still spending his hours at his leisure, picking up the acoustic guitar at this time. Garcia was discharged from the Army after accruing 2 court marshals and 8 AWOLs, so he headed back home and began to get into hootenennies around Stanford.


Thanks for the trivia. I guess I could have googled it, but hey, I am an old stoner. That would take work!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RHNewfie said:


> I just liked the monkey! It kinda fools people too, I have been told that I am not what people expected when they finally met me.


yep, it's a shame ppl equate what your avatar looks like to what you're personality is... not that it's ever happened to me.

------------

my avatar? right now i'm sporting the "baby seal", cuz i don't want to hurt anyones feelings with the avatar i've used for over a decade, which is Boris Karloff as The Mummy, Im-Ho-Tep (IHT). i'm a classic horror movie fan.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> yep, it's a shame ppl equate what your avatar looks like to what you're personality is... not that it's ever happened to me.
> 
> ------------
> 
> my avatar? right now i'm sporting the "baby seal", cuz i don't want to hurt anyones feelings with the avatar i've used for over a decade, which is Boris Karloff as The Mummy, Im-Ho-Tep (IHT). i'm a classic horror movie fan.


Or think you're a girl, eh, Greg?

My avatar is the classic BBC tescard 'F'... a fond memory from my childhood.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine is a Blacklight shot of the Box Seal from a box of Oficios.
Just liked the way it came out.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I have changed mine over the past year. I believe they all have a hockey them though.
Right now its the Niagara Icedogs an Ontario Hockey League team that moved here last fall from Mississauga.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

name on here is King James... so found a picture of a gorilla, added a cigar and a crown and my name and you can see what the finished product was


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a student at mississippi state university finishing up my biology degree


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Jerome Bettis is awesome.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine is pretty self explanatory. But if not this might help...


HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!:chk


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just pulled it from the net somewhere. I like that he's scratching his head, like he's trying to figure something out. 

I'm constantly trying to figure out cigars and am always learning about them. :ss


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I love westerns, and *Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid* is one of my favorites, so there you have it!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine changes form time to time. Mine now represents my interest in Illusione Cigars. Theeeyrrrre Grrrreat!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> ... my avatar? right now i'm sporting the "baby seal", cuz i don't want to hurt anyones feelings with the avatar i've used for over a decade, which is Boris Karloff as The Mummy, Im-Ho-Tep (IHT). i'm a classic horror movie fan.


Man, I miss Karloff! Personally, I am offended and scared by the baby seal...


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I like old cartoon characters, including Casper the Friendly Ghost. Also kind of fits my screen name - my initials.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It's all about the beer.


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine was a free download from Comedy Central for the TV show Gerhard Reinke's Wanderlust. It's supposed to be an AIM icon. It is perhaps the greatest travel show of all time (or at least the funniest). They only made 6 Episodes but I love them all, especially the 2 in South America.

http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/wanderlust/index.jhtml


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Mine is the Logo of my Paintball team.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> just a Pic I found on the Internet.:tu


You internet is definitely much better looking than mine! I think we need to see the full URL.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I like to change it up every once in a while, but I like old Hitch movies and I have birds. So far I have been unsuccessful in getting any of my own parrots to perch on my cigar. But I have learned one thing: if you try this, use a really cheap cigar, and be prepared to clean up a big mess.

:chk


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine is the picture for the best college in the south, CLEMSON


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jakedasnake said:


> Mine is the picture for the best college in the south, CLEMSON


Ummm..... that's not it. Wrong avatar.

Lemme know if you need help changing your look :tu


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Wyork....See above post.


Always up for a re-match  SEC rules.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Heh, I'd argue about best college of the South... but I know full well that my teams all suck horribly. Nope, no shame about it. Matter of fact, I'll help y'all make fun of them!  *waits for a Tac officer to write him up...*


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine is for the Tigers of Auburn University. War Eagle!


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cigar smoking monkey...It's nice to be a primate in the jungle.:ss


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm, well, there's my son and then there's me. About it.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

"ya gotta have more cowbell"


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

earnold25 said:


> "ya gotta have more cowbell"


That's great, love ferrell.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lets see... I'm a breast fed baby who likes cigars and beautiful women.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine is simple... It is a picture of me


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine is simple as well, she is hot.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Mines simple, but changes from time to time.
I liked this p0rn chick cuz of her dark hair and, umm
her, umm eyes, and umm her, umm assests....


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

My is easy also- Oregon State University grad from 20004, and luckily, I found this avatar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My avatar is Powdered f*@king Toastman. I don't have to explain it


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

google: Lanny Barbie :dr


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

My first name starts with a "W" a la dub.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> My avatar is Powdered f*@king Toastman. I don't have to explain it


:r All beware, the flying butt pliers !!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a Pepin whore.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine is pretty simple, really.

I just think you should all recognize.

And if I were Kermit the Frog, then, obviously, that's what I'd look like if I were telling you to recognize.

The fact that I even have to explain it means you aren't really recognizing.

You should, though.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

pablo escobar ... cause he's the man!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was a hard driver even in the womb, or so my mom says. So, Baby in the womb shiftin gears!


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

A picture of the beach were I wish I was at all times enjoying the fun and sun.:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine's my rank badge....Bosun :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

A painting I did !


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I'm a Pepin whore.


Please excuse my ignorance on the Pepin's but I have never had one. R they worth the money?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Please excuse my ignorance on the Pepin's but I have never had one. R they worth the money?


Damn near any Pepin stick is worth the money.

Except, for one.... El Centurion... But, then again, that's just my two cents worth....

You'll find a lot of self-professed Pepin whores on the board (myself included) and a lot of great Pepin products to choose from.

Provided, of course, your palate is pretty 'matured' and you like the strong stuff.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ummmm...self portrait?

I figure if Groucho Marx were our 1st president, 
this would be our currency.


----------



## dumptruck (Jan 1, 2008)

My hound stealing a rocket.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

My #1 team in all of sports.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A BOTL on the board, eef made my avatar.

I sent him a picture of myself and a link to the cover of the book "All The Trouble In The World". I am a big fan of PJ O'Rourke, in fact RCKTS4 had this to say, "_ PJ is PJ Orourke - erstwhile Rolling Stone contributor, political populist, and leader of the marching band in TxMatt's head " Placing myself in the same pose as him is a nice subtle way of doing homage..

I am a big RCKTS4 fan too, I mentioned just the other week I missed him. I think I will add that quote to my sig. I digress...

My custom user title was given to me by carbonbased_al at the end of the great user title wars years ago. I spent all my credits giving guys CUTs that were ***** euphemisms; I don't think any of them are left.

Nice topic OP..
_


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

txmatt said:


> A BOTL on the board, eef made my avatar.
> 
> I sent him a picture of myself and a link to the cover of the book "All The Trouble In The World". I am a big fan of PJ O'Rourke, in fact RCKTS4 had this to say, "_ PJ is PJ Orourke - erstwhile Rolling Stone contributor, political populist, and leader of the marching band in TxMatt's head " Placing myself in the same pose as him is a nice subtle way of doing homage.._
> 
> ...


eef really does some good work. I have been noticing others who have had his work for there Avatar's also. They look great.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

dumptruck said:


> My hound stealing a rocket.


Smart Dog


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

dumptruck said:


> My hound stealing a rocket.


So, that would make that a "dog rocket"?

WyoBob


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Alot of people have asked me about my avatar pic. It is one of my Dad that I took in '72 while we were visiting with my cousin who lived in Ilion, NY. At the time I was stationed at Griffiss AFB in Rome, NY, serving as a B52 tailgunner. I had just returned from a tour of flying bombing missions in Vietnam, and my folks came up from MD and stayed with my cousin while they visited me.
One night we were all sitting around after dinner, and my Dad lit up an after dinner cigar (child of the Depression that he was, he was a tightwad and always smoked cheapo cigars like White Owls and El Productos). He offered me a cigar for the first time, and, after two years in the Air Force and a year in combat, I think it was his way of saying "you're not my little boy any more, your a man" (I was 22 at the time). I don't think my Mom liked it (my parents were VERY conserative), but I smoked that dog rocket to the nub.
At some point during the evening I got my new camera that I bought when I was stationed on Guam and I said, "Hey Dad!" When he turned his head, I took the shot.
Sorry this is so long, but you asked.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Alot of people have asked me about my avatar pic. It is one of my Dad that I took in '72 while we were visiting with my cousin who lived in Ilion, NY. At the time I was stationed at Griffiss AFB in Rome, NY, serving as a B52 tailgunner. I had just returned from a tour of flying bombing missions in Vietnam, and my folks came up from MD and stayed with my cousin while they visited me.
> One night we were all sitting around after dinner, and my Dad lit up an after dinner cigar (child of the Depression that he was, he was a tightwad and always smoked cheapo cigars like White Owls and El Productos). He offered me a cigar for the first time, and, after two years in the Air Force and a year in combat, I think it was his way of saying "you're not my little boy any more, your a man" (I was 22 at the time). I don't think my Mom liked it (my parents were VERY conserative), but I smoked that dog rocket to the nub.
> At some point during the evening I got my new camera that I bought when I was stationed on Guam and I said, "Hey Dad!" When he turned his head, I took the shot.
> Sorry this is so long, but you asked.


Thats an awesome story. Thanks for taking the time to write that up.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim D. said:


> Alot of people have asked me about my avatar pic. It is one of my Dad that I took in '72 while we were visiting with my cousin who lived in Ilion, NY. At the time I was stationed at Griffiss AFB in Rome, NY, serving as a B52 tailgunner. I had just returned from a tour of flying bombing missions in Vietnam, and my folks came up from MD and stayed with my cousin while they visited me.
> One night we were all sitting around after dinner, and my Dad lit up an after dinner cigar (child of the Depression that he was, he was a tightwad and always smoked cheapo cigars like White Owls and El Productos). He offered me a cigar for the first time, and, after two years in the Air Force and a year in combat, I think it was his way of saying "you're not my little boy any more, your a man" (I was 22 at the time). I don't think my Mom liked it (my parents were VERY conserative), but I smoked that dog rocket to the nub.
> At some point during the evening I got my new camera that I bought when I was stationed on Guam and I said, "Hey Dad!" When he turned his head, I took the shot.
> Sorry this is so long, but you asked.


It wasn't too long, and that truly was an awesome story. That seems to be one of your fondest memories of your father.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> It wasn't too long, and that truly was an awesome story. That seems to be one of your fondest memories of your father.


Yeah, not to get all "off subject", but as someone who is very close to his father, and he is getting older, that story was great and showed a huge amount of resepct for him from you.

Everytime you post, and I see that pic, thats what I will think about, that story in 1972.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

BamBam said:


> It wasn't too long, and that truly was an awesome story. That seems to be one of your fondest memories of your father.


Thanks bro, I appreciate the kind words. I wasn't as close to my Dad as I would have liked, I don't think his gereration was wired that way (touchy-feely). But he was the salt o' the Earth, truly a member of the Greatest Generation.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Costa said:


> Yeah, not to get all "off subject", but as someone who is very close to his father, and he is getting older, that story was great and showed a huge amount of resepct for him from you.
> 
> Everytime you post, and I see that pic, thats what I will think about, that story in 1972.
> 
> Again, thanks.


I agree, well said.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Bugs Bunny is Great!
i will most likley change @ some point but I like this one right now


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> ...you asked.


Great story! I'd hafta say your avatar takes the prize! Awesome, and what a wonderful memory for you and indeed all of us when we see your posts on CS! Oh, and THANK-YOU for your service! The BUFF is a jaw dropping airplane!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm pretending I give a damn about college footbal.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine's an image from the 1946 Bugs Bunny cartoon "Baseball Bugs." I just like the cigar chompin' Gas-House Gorillas.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

BigVito said:


> I'm pretending I give a damn about college footbal.


You don't?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

BamBam said:


> You don't?


I do, but not as crazy as some.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine is from a caraciture that eef made a few years ago. The eye patches by Yayson from a pic posted by my wife, thanks dear.:r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Currently, mine is self-explanitory, I should think. For those that can't tell, the pic is of Roger Clemens taking the oath before giving false testimony. 

I change mine often and change my user title to coincide with it.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

hotreds said:


> Great story! I'd hafta say your avatar takes the prize! Awesome, and what a wonderful memory for you and indeed all of us when we see your posts on CS! Oh, and THANK-YOU for your service! The BUFF is a jaw dropping airplane!


I use to be a "G" model crew chief back in the days of SAC before I retrained. Best heavy ever, Period!

T


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey all B/SOTL, if possible try to post your Avatar picture along with your description, either as a thumbnail or an enlarged picture. Because if you ever change your Avatar the current description will not coincide with your new Avatar. So when people look at this thread down the road the description will coincide with the Avatar you were explaining at the time. The way this thread is going I think it could be around for a while, I have received a lot of good feedback from others on this thread, and the stories are great. I find myself looking at them and finding that some weren't what I expected at all. Thanks, Bam, BamBam.*


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Keep em Comin.


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat (Aug 30, 2007)

Ron Bennington. 1st Prophet of the 21st Century.


----------



## chriscbs (Mar 1, 2008)

The Padilla '32 I smoked on Friday.
It was grrrrreat! :ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> I use to be a "G" model crew chief back in the days of SAC before I retrained. Best heavy ever, Period!T


Over 50 and still going strong!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Punch cigars were the first I fell in love with and they are still consistently one of my favorites.

Punch the puppet is my avatar!!!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Punch cigars were the first I fell in love with and they are still consistently one of my favorites.
> 
> Punch the puppet is my avatar!!!:tu


Darrell, I meant to give you some Santa Ritas Saturday, dang, so close. Next time.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just assumed everyone knew that the Vipers are my football team in the BFL.  Been playing in the same league for over 16 years. It's as serious as a heart attack ... at least that's what I keep saying.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

hotreds said:


> Over 50 and still going strong!


B-52

"We specialize in mass urban renewal and population control"

SAC

"Peace is our Profesion"

..."war is our hobby"

I have many more but those were my favorite.

T


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

I chose mine because I really liked the movie and the message that was conveyed. 

A man must stand up for what is right and be willing to go to the wall to defend those positions that he holds dear to his heart.:tu


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

mine is simple, it was the oldest KC-130 in the Marine aviation inventory, flying over what is considered by many Marines hallowed ground, Mt Suribachi Iwo Jima.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great story, never to long.
You might have seen some of my dads pics on here, he flew 29's and a few others.

All the best,
Al



Tim D. said:


> Alot of people have asked me about my avatar pic. It is one of my Dad that I took in '72 while we were visiting with my cousin who lived in Ilion, NY. At the time I was stationed at Griffiss AFB in Rome, NY, serving as a B52 tailgunner. I had just returned from a tour of flying bombing missions in Vietnam, and my folks came up from MD and stayed with my cousin while they visited me.
> One night we were all sitting around after dinner, and my Dad lit up an after dinner cigar (child of the Depression that he was, he was a tightwad and always smoked cheapo cigars like White Owls and El Productos). He offered me a cigar for the first time, and, after two years in the Air Force and a year in combat, I think it was his way of saying "you're not my little boy any more, your a man" (I was 22 at the time). I don't think my Mom liked it (my parents were VERY conserative), but I smoked that dog rocket to the nub.
> At some point during the evening I got my new camera that I bought when I was stationed on Guam and I said, "Hey Dad!" When he turned his head, I took the shot.
> Sorry this is so long, but you asked.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

All the Buick's had holes in the side 
Look behind the front tire...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Great story, never to long.
> You might have seen some of my dads pics on here, he flew 29's and a few others.
> 
> All the best,
> Al


I'll bet your dad had some great stories.


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

I like beer! :dr


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a picture of me after making the perfect martini.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Poolside making faces....cuz the "Boobie-Biter" avatar was deemed inappropriate.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm.
I beleive ife is too short to be unhappy, and also too short to smoke cheap cigars if you're going to smoke.
Instead of trying to show a pic of one or a few good cigars, I saw the avatar of the dog rocket and grabbed it to defy all the crappy cigars.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

KASR said:


> Poolside making faces....cuz the "Boobie-Biter" avatar was deemed inappropriate.


I think I need to see this pic to verify it is, in fact, inappropriate.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

wh0re said:


> I think I need to see this pic to verify it is, in fact, inappropriate.


I second that notion :tu


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

I grew up watching the good ol' Dukes of Hazzard. When I got older I started smoking cigars. People would always ask me if I "smoked" and I would always tell them, "It's always good to Boss Hogg it every once in a while."

:tu:ss


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I gotta new avatar, cause I like guns...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Boss Hogg said:


> I grew up watching the good ol' Dukes of Hazzard. When I got older I started smoking cigars. People would always ask me if I "smoked" and I would always tell them, "It's always good to Boss Hogg it every once in a while."
> 
> :tu:ss


....Beat all you ever saw been in trouble with the law since the day I was born.


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, mine is obviously based on my handle... I worked for and managed a Maytag dealer in Stockton, CA while I was going through the credential program years ago... a friend gave me the name, and it stuck!


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

As a hobby I like to draw. Can't make a living out of it but its a great escape from the day to day stress. So this Avatar is a drawing I did of an old man smoken a pipe. I'm thinking of drawing a new one, maybe a stack of cigars or one sitting in a stinky with smoke swirling up.


----------



## wingedwheel (Mar 11, 2007)

Huge red wing fan:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> My favorite scotch The Balvenie


Changed mine recently because baseball season is approaching. I've been a die hard Atlanta fan my whole life.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Gotta represent my company.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Wiley my malamute.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I... love... Iron Maiden.


I change it from time to time, but Maiden ROCKS!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasces

Roman historian in training.

As a side, the particular fasces in my avatar, is a picture that sits on either side of the American flag directly behind the rostrum in the U.S. House of Representatives.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Been ages since I´ve been on the forum... So hey all... just popping in to say hello, been really busy. Anyway, mine is a pic of me smoking a trinni while completing a project for my former employers. Right now I´m working on my own so, probably i will change my avatar sometime in the near future... once I reach my next goal that is...


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Al Pacino is my favorite actor, I love cigars... Thats pretty much it. (Although Scarface is overrated)


----------



## Cerius (May 22, 2007)

The greatest animated character ever needed a little more appreciation.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Nothing at all behind mines..well except for the fact that I'd love to be behind the girl who's in it lol.

Which reminds me, I need to change my avy....


----------



## Piper~Pilot (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine is the last picture that my widow took. Actually, I wanted that exact picture of me taking off but have not been able to find a photographer.:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> B-52
> 
> "We specialize in mass urban renewal and population control"
> 
> ...


I see we have alot of former SAC and B52 USAF guys out there. When I was in ('70-'74) SAC got real pissy about hair cuts, so we called it the Strategic Hair Command. Our motto: "Fleece is our profession!"


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

My avatar is a pic of me sitting in La Casa Del Habano in Nuremberg, Germany enjoying one of my favorite smokes with a noob smoker-friend of mine. I was drinking Hennessy Cognac. Heaven on earth gents. He is a young party every night type of guy who was beside himself with how much he enjoyed himself. I'm going back in 5 weeks but the laws have changed and I'm not sure I can enjoy the lounge anymore.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm an artist.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Walter Sobchack from The Big Lebowski.

*NSFW* 



 *NSFW*


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

L O S T, I have no clue who Jacob is (like most LOST fans) but if Locke believes, so do I!


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

I was outside smoking, saw my camera sitting on the table and took a picutre.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to see this thread reborn. I love the stories behind the Avatars.


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

i like the picture


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mike607 said:


> i like the picture


"Okay third attempt.....let's see if this one sticks" HAHA


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Walter Sobchack from The Big Lebowski.
> 
> *NSFW*
> 
> ...


Best movie ever.

And my avatar: Picture of my beautiful girlfriend and I on a weekend in chitown.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Glad to see this thread reborn. I love the stories behind the Avatars.


:tpd:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I like driving folks nuts. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Its the first real picture of my baby girl from a 3d/4d Ultrasound.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> I'm an artist.


You ARE an artist! That stick figure is so complex in it's simplicity that it sits there under your name like an avatar that sits there under your name.

MCS


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> You ARE an artist! That stick figure is so complex in it's simplicity that it sits there under your name like an avatar that sits there under your name.
> 
> MCS


Whoa... that was... *deep.*


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine is a pic of me smokin outside my girlfriend's apartment.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine is a pic of me playing at an outdoor gig. It does get nice enough ouside in Michigan to do this.....rarely.....


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

bbaug14 said:


> Mine is a pic of me playing at an outdoor gig. It does get nice enough ouside in Michigan to do this.....rarely.....


Oh come on, there's like... maybe 3 whole weeks where it's nice enough to stay outside! lol


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

pretty self explainatory


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> You ARE an artist! That stick figure is so complex in it's simplicity that it sits there under your name like an avatar that sits there under your name.
> 
> MCS


MCS you nailed it....just nailed it....I think it represents the duality of man and their name....The red in the man obviously represents the life blood that is our being....The whole thing is very moving


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> pretty self explainatory


You collect patches  J/K


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> Whoa... that was... *deep.*


*That's what she said*........OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

I made monkey faces as a kid... I don't think I fell far from the evolutionary tree when it comes to chimps...seems like a fitting Avatar for me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is my 6 year old Welsh Corgi - Camber. We recently rescued her and have already spent 1K on various health issues. She is 100% better now and happy as all be. She is the sweetest thing, but she can be a real "you know what" sometimes.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

BamBam said:


> MCS you nailed it....just nailed it....I think it represents the duality of man and their name....The red in the man obviously represents the life blood that is our being....The whole thing is very moving


WRONG WRONG WRONG


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

It is Gambit from Marvel comics. The only Marvel hero that is a cajun.


----------



## Argo85 (Mar 26, 2008)

I went on a band trip to China and during the trip to the Forbidden City I took it. and I thought it looked cool.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

My favorite driver in the IRL, Tony Kanaan!


----------



## BigMak (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Makarovs, a high quality value gun.

Wait a second! I only smoke value cigars, too! 

Hmmm.:ss


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Just liked the logo-I started using it after 09/11 and I use it on most of my other Internet forays.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine lets me sleep in late and still get to work on time.


----------



## chemi (Apr 13, 2008)

Bunk, who's always seen smoking a cigar, from "The Wire" which is my favorite show.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

seem to go with the name


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I change it every once in a while. Lately it's Animal, the phenomenal drummer from the Muppet Show.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Frank Zappa my favorite composer of all time.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Self explanatory....... :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I just changed mine.

www.twloha.com :tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I am a big fan of Yanni, Kenny G and John Tesh...I mean Iron Maiden...I swear!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I... love... Iron Maiden.
> 
> I change it from time to time, but Maiden ROCKS!


Yup!
Up the IRONS!!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I just changed my avatar. How can you go wrong with an eagle clutching a cigar with each foot. I love it.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

groogs said:


> I just changed my avatar. How can you go wrong with an eagle clutching a cigar with each foot. I love it.


I completely agree :tu I mean its damn near patriotic.


----------



## Stockonline2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Big cubs fan...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Stockonline2 said:


> Big cubs fan...


???


----------



## Stockonline2 (Jun 24, 2004)

BamBam said:


> ???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just changed mine for a while.

Max on the left and Annabella on the right.

Best dogs ever. Game over!

Al :ss


----------

